
Tree Tabs – A faster and more feature-rich alternative to Tree Style Tab - SZJX
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tree-tabs/
======
SZJX
I saw Tree Style Tab posted a couple of days ago. I used to use it but IMHO
Tree Tabs is a much better alternative, and I don't seem to see it mentioned
in that post.

At least you may want to give it a try. I never looked back since.

